# Tomorrow: Go, or no go?



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay turkey hunters I need your experience. If it is snowing tomorrow early in the morning are the turkeys going to be out? Do turkeys move while it's snowing?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not sure about Utah but I am sitting here in Colorado and it is snowing here also. I also plan on being out after them by first light weather it is snowing, raining, or sunshine. I have seen turkeys walking around in a snow storm.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Critter,
That's good enough for me. I'll be up on the mountain first light. I'll send pics. Good luck.


----------



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Killed my turkey last year in 3inches of snow and snowing hard on us, he came in hot as could be gobbling his head off. I always try to get out no matter what the weather does, you just never know, the birds may be moving.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Should be good huntin but any huntin good huntin. I suppose with new snow you will at least be able to cut fresh tracks in the snow. Good Luck all hope to see some pics.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Like Fred Eichler said once, "you might only have a 10% chance of harvesting but that 10% better chance than when your sitting on your couch."


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

mattinthewild said:


> Okay turkey hunters I need your experience. If it is snowing tomorrow early in the morning are the turkeys going to be out? Do turkeys move while it's snowing?


Yes! They were out in full force. AWESOME day


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

PBH said:


> mattinthewild said:
> 
> 
> > Okay turkey hunters I need your experience. If it is snowing tomorrow early in the morning are the turkeys going to be out? Do turkeys move while it's snowing?
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I sat down at the computer while it was dumping snow. I logged into this forum to see if anybody has replied to my post. Mike said my chances were better getting out than sitting on the couch. Well, 2 minutes later I shut down the computer, grabbed my gun and hiked 4 miles up the mountain to the spot i've been seeing turkeys. 8 miles and a few hours later I showed up with dinner. My first turkey hunt ever. Success.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratz there Matt,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Now we want pictures.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Absolutely...PICTURES!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I saw some today


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What a F'ing joke it was this morning. Tons of guys out, surrounding roost trees in the dark. Birds running around, 8-10 guys making what looked like PHEASANT drives, jump shooting them on the wing. Saw a couple guys ground pound birds as they ran past in thick sage, they walked over to a flopper, stood there for a good 15 minutes in a heated discussion. Guess they blasted a hen. Snow got heavy around that point so I couldn't make'em out in the bino's across the canyon. When it cleared a short time later they were out of sight.

Extremely disappointing. I'd pay for access to some private ground with a reasonable shot at a tom.


-DallanC


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

That sounds about right. Just like opening morning of the Utah general season deer hunt. -8/- 

Btw my morning wasn't much better. I thought I was the only guy dumb enough to go out in the storm. It was nasty around filmore. Snowflakes and other hunters everwhere I looked. That being said guys were generally pretty cooperative and worked around each other where I was.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. I put a short clip and pics on my youtube channel. It's downloading but should be up in a bit. I'll put a link up here when its done!


----------

